# I need help,,,suggestions,,please!!



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

Horses were out in the pasture, brought them up and they all came running up and started eating supper. Petted them all as I do every night. Came in and not 5 minutes later I looked out the window and Prints was down. Not her at supper time. Gave her a minute and she wasn't up. Went out and yelled her name as getting closer, went in and walked to her, she did put her head up. I finally got her up, 3 steps and she fell down as if no strength to hold her. Got her up again, she is dragging her back 2 feet. Is now lying down.

I gave her banamine,,,what could happen so fast????? Her gum color is ok.

Called my vet, nothing back yet,,,called a second vet,,,still waiting.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have a suggestion, but will pray for Prints to be ok.

(((HUGS)))

Barbie


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh no! I hope Prints comes around quickly for you


----------



## Genie (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you check temp.?

Might try some baking soda in warm water and syringe in her mouth, in case it's a gas colic. The baking soda and warm water won't hurt her anyway.

Refer to the other topic here that talks about a gas colic occurring with the temp changes and possibly not drinking enough.

Have you listened for gut sounds?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

When she is up, she almost acts drunk, I hope that makes sense. Her head even kind of drops to one side.

No fever. Pooed when she came in from the pasture.

I have my blackberry out here so I have you, and the phone for when the vet calls. Ring!!


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 15, 2009)

Horse stroke?????????????


----------



## jleonard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds neurological to me, wonder if she could have pinched something rolling if it happened that fast. Sure hope your vet gets back to you soon. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 15, 2009)

If there is manure around check it for dirt/sand (remove it from the top of the pile, put it in a bag, or a rubber glove with water see if any particles settle to the bottom or into the fingers of the glove after several minutes.)

If you can rule that out, check the pasture/turnout for poisonous trees, leaves and plants.

Hope you get some answers.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

Gave her the baking soda. She does have gut sounds. I have made her get up twice and she goes back down. No rolling, no looking at her stomach. Offered her water, nothing.

Vet called, on a call, about 45 minutes. Said no food.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG that does not sound good at all please let us no how she goes

hope all goes well


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 15, 2009)

Could it be an allergic reaction or poisoning

I searched the forum and found activated charcoal is used for poisoning

if you have it I would check with your vet before giving it to her

I wish I could be more help

glad the vet will be there soon


----------



## Connie P (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder if she somehow hurt herself. Spinal or hip injury????? Hope you can get your vet out soon...............


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you get ahold of Bonnie? Maybe she could shed some light on what's wrong. Come on Prints, please don't have anything serious. We've shared so much of your life with your 'mom.'

Pam


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

Same

Vet is 5 minutes out.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Nov 15, 2009)

I WILL BE PRAYING FOR HER AND YOU BOTH!

I agree to give some activated charcoal - I have used it before and although it's messy and turns everything black, it will help with any poisoning. 

Maybe she is 'cramped up' from turning/rolling wrong and it hurts pretty bad? I have had a horse (my QH) roll "wrong" one time and he wouldn't move his hind right leg from having a severe cramp.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 15, 2009)

Sending prayers for a good and simply outcome


----------



## REO (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh no, not Prints!



That was my first thought too, that it sounded like a stroke. But do they have them like we do? Prayers for Prints!

Hang in there Carolyn!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 15, 2009)

Sending prayers to your little Prints and hugs to you. Please feel better Prints!!


----------



## picasso (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like one we had last year. Acted drunk and blind. My first thoughts were stroke, that's just how she was acting. Stumbling over stuff in the barn and staggering around in circles. Gums and temp were good. Got her to the vet. He thinks she was poisoned with something. Never did figure out what. He tubed her and gave her the charcoal. She came out of it fine. Was acting normal the next day and eating like a pig. She had been exposed and I'm pretty sure was pregnant. Although we didn't find it she lost the foal. Which was probably a blessing because they said it would more than likely have something wrong with it from the poisoning, but she did deliver us a beautiful little filly about 4 weeks ago!!!!

Hopefully, Prints will be just fine shortly. Praying for a good outcome from Kentucky.

Keep us posted on what's happening with her.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, I hope she will be okay! Sending out prayers for you guys. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not much help however PLEASE keep us posted! Sending many good thoughts, I'm so sorry Carolyn ..... hoping its nothing to serious


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

O M G. She was shot. A perfect round hole the size a little bigger than a nickle on her left rear. I still can't believe it, I can't believe it. We only found it when we went to steady her rump to take her temp and a little blood was on my hand, there wasn't much blood at all. It hit all muscle and did not go in far.

Called a friend from the sheriffs department, it probably traveled some distance or a low powered rifle, no further than it penatrated. He talked to a few neighbors but no one heard or saw a thing. Deer season opened here yesterday I think. Come to think of it, it was dusk.

Vet gave her a local, removed the "slug"?, cleaned it out good, gave her antibiotics for 10 days. She is up and moving, pain medication is working.

Explains the fast part, guessing the shock of her body being hit is why she was stagering.

Right now she just needs to heal and watch for infection.

I am so taken back. When the vet said she had been shot, I just started shaking.

Obviously I need to do more for their protection. I have seen hunters around, but across the road, north about 200 yards back in the tree-fence line.

She is standing, munching on hay right now, I may go in to warm up and get a drink.

Thank you all!!!! Wheewwww


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!!!!

That is one thing that scares the CR** out of me. We own everything behind us but that doesn't always deter trespassers.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 15, 2009)

I am glad Prints will be ok


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 15, 2009)

So scary but so glad she'll be ok

Who would have thought, thank God it didn't hit her somewhere different

or do more damage

Poor girl

Hope you feel a little better now too

Makes you made people are so careless


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

When I calm down I'll probably be mad,,,it just could of been so much worst. Me, my son, a worst place than her rear, one of the many people who use this road to walk for exercise. Oh geeze.

But it didn't, so we'll just drink for now. Geeze

Oh, I said "slug" as I do not know, Nathan took it and will let me know in the next few days.


----------



## Dona (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG......I'm so glad Prints is OK, Carolyn!





As I was reading thru all the responses....I was thinking (wondering) if maybe she could have been shot. I know deer season is in right now & I hear gunshots everywhere! We do have men that we've given permission to hunt on our farm & woods....but they are very aware of our horses and where they are, and not to hunt anywhere close to that area!

Actually....I bagged a HUGE 10-point buck myself a couple weeks ago. Right on the hood of my brand new SUV!



Wiped out the entire front end of the SUV...over $7,000 damage! The deer are really running everywhere right now. It's "rut" season, the farmers are taking the crops off the fields, and the hunters are out. This all contributes to deer running, and so many deer strikes on the road. Just yesterday, I came within INCHES of hitting another one with the rental car I'm using until my Honda is fixed!



It's a JUNGLE out there! There are LOTS of hunters out right now.....so do anything you can to protect your horses!! I've heard of some people who actually paint big orange X's on the sides of their horses to alert hunters that they are NOT deer!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 15, 2009)

I am sooooo glad that it has all turned out well even though it is a horrible thing that she was shot. West Nile, EPM, all those rotten neurological diseases had gone through my mind and this is a much better thing - at least she can heal fairly easily. You may want to look into getting reflective vests for your horses though if there is hunting activity near you and perhaps keep the horses close to the barn, if that is possible, till hunt season is over. Again, sooooo sorry your horse was injured but still glad of the outcome.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

She was at the barn. When I first saw her down, she wasn't 8 feet from the barn. Nathan(deputy) said she wasn't the first horse/cow to be shot by a stray bullet. He suggested flying orange flags, about 6 of them, 6 foot above the top of the barn, to alert any hunters at a distance. Guess what I'm buying tomorrow?


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, that is so strange. We were just talking about that possibility yesterday when we were at a lesson and could see hunters in the state game lands next door and hear lots of shots nearby. I said I hope they know there are animals and people here.

That is so scary, some folks should not be given the right to use a gun. They have to realize where their bullet can end up if they are not absolutely sure where they are shooting.

I am so glad that you found it so quickly and she can now be comfortable and heal.

We will be praying for peace and rest for BOTH of you!


----------



## jleonard (Nov 15, 2009)

So glad she is ok.



Our neighbor's horse was shot a couple of weeks ago, same senario, didn't do too much damage, but I've been paraniod ever since. In our case, we think it was the guy that lives behind our neighbor who likes to shoot birds off the phone wires


----------



## Katiean (Nov 15, 2009)

I worry about getting shot when we go up in the hills. I shouldn't as it is a congested area. People are not supposed to be shooting. But they do. I can't belive someone actually shot your horse!






What is wrong with people that they can't wait and actually see what they are shooting at. I am glad she will be ok.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Nov 15, 2009)

Please realize a little 22/ read on the box/ can travel 1760 yards! or 17 football fields.. now you need to identify the slug/ bullet that came from her hip and figure out was this a 300? 30.06? 7mm? these can travel farther! believe me- I know it first hand, was hitting the ground last year from some idiot shooting far from here, but his bullets were in my front yard whizzing by my head. he was found by the DOW and sheriffs dept to be trespassing and they nailed him big time. and another guy was shooting/ not knowing it/ at a building inspector and the home owner last year too. sounds weird. but you need to make a big home made sign at your drive way and say ATTN HUNTERS. One of my horses was accidently shot by a stray bullet, please be aware of the direction you are shooting! and post them at corners around you too, like at stop signs. you get my point. If you drive down any of our side roads here, you will see all kind of signs neighbors have to put up during rifle season. Also, find out who owns the properties around you and let them know what happened and if they are allowing hunters to notify them about the accident.

you can look at http://www.larrywillis.com/trajectory.html this can help you understand how far bullets can travel/ drops at various yard markings.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so glad she will be ok!! Prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

I am going out tomorrow with a flyer and passing out, leaving it at the neighbors. Will also get the houses across the fields at the next roads, and plan to give it to the walkers as well.

Prints still has a gimp, but is better than 3 hours ago. The hole looks good, will try and get a picture of it tomorrow. She doesn't looked near as shocked as she did either, has relaxed some.

So now I need to do the same. Thanks again so much and for all the safety tips.

Dona, I hope you weren't hurt?


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 15, 2009)

MinisOutWest said:


> Please realize a little 22/ read on the box/ can travel 1760 yards! or 17 football fields.. now you need to identify the slug/ bullet that came from her hip and figure out was this a 300? 30.06? 7mm? these can travel farther! believe me- I know it first hand, was hitting the ground last year from some idiot shooting far from here, but his bullets were in my front yard whizzing by my head. he was found by the DOW and sheriffs dept to be trespassing and they nailed him big time. and another guy was shooting/ not knowing it/ at a building inspector and the home owner last year too. sounds weird. but you need to make a big home made sign at your drive way and say ATTN HUNTERS. One of my horses was accidently shot by a stray bullet, please be aware of the direction you are shooting! and post them at corners around you too, like at stop signs. you get my point. If you drive down any of our side roads here, you will see all kind of signs neighbors have to put up during rifle season. Also, find out who owns the properties around you and let them know what happened and if they are allowing hunters to notify them about the accident. you can look at http://www.larrywillis.com/trajectory.html this can help you understand how far bullets can travel/ drops at various yard markings.


Carolyn, please correct me if I am wrong, but rifles aren't allowed to be used for hunting in Indiana, Correct? My brother lives there, and whether it is just the county he is in or the entire state. i'm not sure, but he said he can only use a shotgun, anything else is prohibited due to the large open spaces. None the less, with a slug in the casing it can still be launched quite a distance.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so happy your horse is going to be okay and that nothing worse happened to you or any of your family.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 15, 2009)

We have shooters on small acreage around us too, and it always worries me. Not enough deer in our area to hunt but lots of bird hunters, although what they shoot with doesn't travel the distance of a high powered deer rifle. Glad she wasn't injured more seriously....and that it wasn't you or your family!

Jan


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know, I don't know much about it, but when it comes to private property, people use what they want, what they have.


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2009)

Carolyn I am so glad it wasn't any worse. Thankfully the vet found the bullet. We are far enough back that we don't have the problem of hunters and we back up to a State Park . We do have a shooting range a few miles from us but there is a very high burm (sp) that stops the bullets. Guns scare the heck out of me and I can only imagine the mentality of hunters at this time of year. Common sense just seems to go out the window!

Give Prints loads of love and some extra treats tonight.

Gini


----------



## crponies (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, this is scary! I'm so glad that she should be okay. People can be so careless with guns.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 16, 2009)

I glad she is going to be ok, but getting shot who would of thoought she got shot, something should be done about those people out there running around with guns it could of been much more worse or even your self


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it possible to get some plastic "streamers" to tie to your fence, along with your orange flags? I got orange halters for my guys for during hunting season, but couldn't find mini size, so ended up getting foal sized halters. I know my neighbor paints orange X's on the sides on his cows, of course the flyers to the neighbors, and maybe even write an article to your local newspaper and see if they'll publish it. A few years back a friends dun quarter horse gelding was fatally shot during hunting season. They own over 200 acres of a private boarding stable, but hunters coming from the other side of the woodline dont always mind the no trespassing - no hunting signs.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't always post here, but during these two weeks I keep my horses in the small pasture by the barn until well after the sun comes up. We are in a pretty safe area..and this year the corn crop is very late getting in (they haven't even cut around my pastures yet) so I didn't even hear shots yesterday (well, the crazy neighbor practicing shooting instead of actually hunting), but I also worry about stray shot. That is the down side of living in the country.

Jackie & Cooper


----------



## Connie P (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness - that is terrible Carolyn. I was thinking injury but not a victim of a shooting. For petes sake. I am so nervous about that right now. I have been listening to all the gunshots for days now and I keep telling my husband how nervous it makes me. I always put my horses out after the sun comes up and bring them in before dusk but still - those stray bullets can wind up anywhere. I even fear for my own safety at times. I sure hope Miss Prints recovers quickly. Hugs to you.


----------



## Genie (Nov 16, 2009)

That is so scary. That is the last thing I would have thought of. I guess you would have known immediately had there been enough bleeding to notice.

Your poor little girl......sending healing thoughts her way


----------



## wingnut (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG....I am horrified for you and a bit teary at the thought of it all. Wow. I'm glad it wasn't any worse and that she'll be okay.





The first year we were in our house (almost 20 years ago now), I was cooking dinner. Our kitchen faces the wooded area/field area behind our house. I started hearing this odd sound and called my husband to come into the kitchen. After a couple seconds, he went beet red. It was shotgun pellets hitting the back of our house. The hunters (I think they were hunting rabbits, not sure) were not aware of how far the shot could travel.

From that day on, my husband's family stopped allowing any hunting on the property (our house and 2 acres are surrounded by the farm property that belongs to hubby's family). It's situations like yours and ours that make hunters look bad.



A responsible hunter knows the area they hunt and that includes any livestock around so that special care can be taken to not have accidental shootings like this.

Do you know the property owners of the area around you where the hunters are in? The owners have to give permission for the hunters to be there. I would let the owners know so they can warn anyone they allow on their property to be especially careful.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2009)

The information they have given me is, visual inspection, it was a traditional shotgun slug, probably a 20 gauge. Something about in our area a lot of older hunters have gone to it because of recoil maybe?

Anyway, it is information I will be adding to the flyers and maybe someone will learn if they have been careless, and just hope they care.

Prints is really doing great this morning, unless you know her, you would never know anything had happened. That is the most important right now and for that I am extremely grateful. Thank you all as well, so much!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 16, 2009)

Carolyn, Im so sorry this had to happen to your Prints, how terrifying. I saw your post last night and couldnt even bring myself to reply...I was shaking. It brought back alot of memories of a lesson horse I rode when I was younger in Maine. An older, very gentle mare that was shot the 1st day of hunting season.

This morning it sounds as if Prints is doing much better...Im so happy to hear it. I hope she continues to improve and that hunters in your area watch what the heck they are shooting at.

heidi


----------



## wildoak (Nov 16, 2009)

An older QH mare put out to pasture near where I boarded in Dallas many years ago was shot by a bow and arrow!! In Dallas!! She was shot in the flank and survived, but we figured at the time that it was probably intentional.

Glad your girl is better today.





Jan


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 16, 2009)

OH My gawd.... Poor Prints,,, she should have enough good karma banked that she has no problems the rest of her life! She has been through so much already. SOOO happy she is okay.

It couldn't be the person that was wandering around your property could it? Prints in no way looks like a deer with her pinto coloring.

It probably was just an accident!


----------



## shelly (Nov 16, 2009)

:shocked OMG!!! My worst fear right now! I live down a dirt road and have 30 acres of which hunters are always out in this time of year plus there is wide open acres all around me. My minis are in the open acre pasture right in front of my house but my arab is in the side pasture or the back pasture sometimes and I put an orange vest on him plus his orange halter! So far so good but I worry everyday





I'm so glad Prints is doing better and hope all stays well!





Shelly


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank God this wasn't worse and Thank God it wasn't you or your child(ren). I don't know what to say, beyond that, if I were you, I'd feel pretty lucky it only got her where it did and that she'll probably be fine. Reading this totally creeped me out and could so happen at my farm (or at my house, in a subdivision in front of thick woods full of deer) or to me. Thank you for sharing your story, interesting as well as a wake up to all of us to be more careful/on the lookout.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 16, 2009)

This REALLY just chaps my a%&! I am an AVID hunter and dont understand how some hunters can be soooo STUPID!!! I would never fire a gun towards something unless there is ground or hills or something behind it to stop the bullets should I miss. Bullets from a gun like I shoot (.270 rifle) could go up to like 1000 yards or so.

Hunters like these give ALL hunters a bad rap. And I think they should lose their hunting liscence or at least have it suspended for a first offense.

I would be livid and not responsible for my actions should this happen to me.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 16, 2009)

What a nightmare! I shuddered terribly when I read Prints was shot. Thank God she's ok. Is there any way you could call this in to your local paper? Even if you can't find out who did this, maybe you can prevent it from happening to someone else.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 16, 2009)

I am so glad Prints is coming along!

I think this is something we all worry about this time of year. Even having the horses close to the barn is not safe from stray bullets as Prints can attest to.

I hope everyone makes it throught he huntung season safely! jennifer


----------



## kaykay (Nov 16, 2009)

I am so sorry! Sending good thoughts to Prints

Oh man this has always been my biggest fear in fall. We are surrounded by hunters everywhere. I hate deer season

kay


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope she is doing okay and gets better soon.


----------



## jsites (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow Carolyn I would have never guessed she was shot. From your first description Prints sounded like a mare I had that was kicked in the head. I'm glad she pulled through well.

Your story may have helped to save another horses life. Rifle season comes in for WV next week. I've been trying to decide if I want to keep the horses in the barn that week. Now I know the answer. The girls will not be happy but I've got to keep them safe.


----------



## lotsofspots (Nov 16, 2009)

oops...didn't read all the way through....so sorry--hope she is OK.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Nov 16, 2009)

FROM CAROLYN- please correct me if I am wrong, but rifles aren't allowed to be used for hunting in Indiana, Correct? My brother lives there, and whether it is just the county he is in or the entire state. i'm not sure, but he said he can only use a shotgun, anything else is prohibited due to the large open spaces. None the less, with a slug in the casing it can still be launched quite a distance.

FYI-*Here ya go for Indiana Hunting methods of take-*-

Deer Hunting Equipment

FIREARMS SEASON

Shotguns, handguns, rifles with cartridges, muzzleloading long guns and muzzleloading handguns are legal during the firearms season. Hunters may carry more than one type of legal firearm when hunting during the firearms season only.

Shotguns

Shotguns must be 10, 12, 16, or 20-gauge or .410 bore loaded with slugs or saboted bullets.

Rifled slug barrels are permitted.

Combination rifle-shotguns are not allowed.

Handguns

Handguns, other than muzzleloading, must have a barrel at least 4 inches long and must fire a bullet of .243-inch diameter or larger. The handgun cartridge case, without the bullet, must be at least 1.16 inches long.

Full metal-jacketed bullets are not permitted.

Handguns are not permitted on any military areas.

Some types of handgun cartridges legal for deer hunting include:

.357 Magnum

.41 Magnum

.44 Magnum

.44 Special

.45 Colt

.45 Long Colt

.45 Winchester Magnum

.35 Remington

.357 Herrett.

Some illegal handgun cartridges for deer hunting are 38 Special, 38 Smith and Wesson, 38 Colt New Police, 38/200, 38 Long Colt, 38 Super, 38 ACP, 38 Colt Auto, 45 ACP, 45 Automatic and 45 Auto Rim. All 25/20, 32/20 and 30 carbine ammunition is prohibited also.

Rifles with pistol cartridges

Rifles must fire a cartridge with a bullet of .357-inch diameter or larger; have a minimum case length of 1.16 inches; and have a maximum case length of 1.625 inches.

These rifle cartridges can be used only during the deer firearms season.

Some cartridges that are legal include the following:

.357 Magnum

.38-40 Winchester

.41 Magnum

.41 Special

.44 Magnum

.44 Special

.44-40 Winchester

.45 Colt

.454 Casull

.458 SOCOM

.480 Ruger

.475 Linebaugh

.50 Action Express

.500 S&W

Some illegal rifle cartridges for deer hunting are the .30-30 Winchester, .444 Marlin and .45-70 Govt.

Muzzleloaders

Muzzleloading firearms must be .44 caliber or larger loaded with a single bullet of at least .357 caliber.

Saboted bullets are allowed, provided the bullet is .357 caliber or larger.

Multiple-barrel muzzleloading long guns are allowed.

Muzzleloading handguns are allowed.

The muzzleloading handgun must be single shot, .50 caliber or larger, loaded with bullets at least .44 caliber and have a barrel at least 12 inches long, measured from the base of the breech plug excluding tangs and other projections, to the end of the barrel including the muzzle crown.

MUZZLELOADER SEASON

Only muzzleloading firearms are legal during the muzzleloader season.

A muzzleloading firearm must be capable of being loaded from the muzzle, including both powder and bullet. Muzzleloading firearms must be .44 caliber or larger loaded with a single bullet of at least .357 caliber.

Saboted bullets are allowed, provided the bullet is .357 caliber or larger.

Multiple-barrel muzzleloading long guns are allowed.

Muzzleloading handguns are allowed. The muzzleloading handgun must be single shot, .50 caliber or larger, loaded with bullets at least .44 caliber and have a barrel at least 12 inches long, measured from the base of the breech plug excluding tangs and other projections, to the end of the barrel including the muzzle crown.


----------



## gimp (Nov 16, 2009)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Prints in no way looks like a deer with her pinto coloring.


My sister has a herd of deer in her neighborhood that have a beautiful splashy paint coloration. I would not have believed it had I not seen them myself. So there are "pinto" deer in the NW.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to thank you all so much. If this helped just a little to make someone else more aware, then I am glad. But when I started this, I did not know it would end up this way. It has made me more aware, that is for sure.

Problem is, I don't know how you prepare for an accident. We now come in well before dusk.

Prints really is doing well. Had a knot come up, but it had gone down some by this evening.

OutWest,,,I thought of your neighborhood and their signs. Didn't think mine would be allowed.

Wanted it to say,,,My horse was shot in the a**, around here we believe in an eye for an eye.

Would that fly?

Thanks again for all your concern and suggestions to help us all.


----------



## bevann (Nov 16, 2009)

I am so sorry about Prints.Hunting season is really scarey for many people.I lived in the woods for several years and kept my horses in the barn for several days.We had people shoot deer behind my house and drag them over the fence from our property.They had hunted there for years before I bought the farm so they figured it was ok to hunt without permission.I am quite sure if an IQ test was a requirement to get a hunting license there would not be so many licenses given out.Some idiots can spoil things for responsible hunters.Hope your little mare continues to improve.Thank goodness you were able to get a vet out quickly to find the problem.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 17, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]OMG I'm so sorry to hear about your mare.... [/SIZE]_


----------



## mizbeth (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi

I am so sorry to hear about your mare, but ever so glad it did not kill her, or you! I did not realize a shotgun would carry from a long ways away? Are you sure it was an accident? What does the Sheriff say? It most likely just happened before you found her.

I'm glad she is going to be okay. I would be livid.........and worry also. I bring mine up when hunting season opens.


----------



## Rocket's mom (Nov 18, 2009)

I live in Kentucky and I remember several years ago in the small town I live in, a woman was in her house feeding her baby girl and a bullet came thru the window and struck her little girl in the head!!! It was a hunter out shooting deer, and it wasn't that near her house. Thank God the little girl came out of it alive!! You just never know where those bullets will end up. Hunting season is a dangerous time for everyone, livestock included!

Janie


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2009)

What a shock!



I'm glad to hear that Prints is doing all right. Poor girl, she sure gets far more than her share of woe doesn't she?

I hope the hunters get a clue!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 19, 2009)

Caro! First I am sorry I did not see this sooner, I'm not on as much as I used to be but Print-cess is very special to me and always has been. How is she doing now? I know where I live is so wooded and hunters are out in force again because opening day of gun is this Saturday. You've done all you can to protect them. Hug her once for me please. Debs


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2009)

Since this got brought back up, I thought I'd let you know Prints is just fine! Thanks for your concern, I know I am sure thankful. She has healed with no problems, although she is less excited about any attention paid to her rear these days.


----------



## luvsminis (Nov 19, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Hi

How is your little horse doing now? Sorry to hear about the poor little thing being shot. Hunters don't always pay any attention in which direction they are shooting, but really need to. I always worry about that happening here as we have a lot of land, and the neighbors all hunt on it. My dad was almost killed by a stray bullet while sitting on his porch swing. After he stopped shaking, he got pretty upset and went down and ran the hunters off. Glad it wasn't worse for you, and hopefully she will be okay.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Nov 23, 2009)

Carolyn,

I've been offline for awhile and just found out about your mare. I wanted to say how glad I am that she's doing better and how sorry I am that you & Prints had to go through this. It's very scary to think this can happen.

I get SOME comfort that my boys are right next to the barn where they are being boarded at...but of course that doesn't mean this couldn't happen to one of them, too!





I wish the best for you & your mare!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you so much!! Some body got lucky as she has healed just fine. The longer hair covers where she was hit, her gimp is gone and she appears to be back to her normal, self server, bull headed self. All reasons I love her so much!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh--how scary! I, too, hate hunting season. I feel confined. Our pastures are surrounded in fields--all harvested-and the woods are far back, but I close one or both back pastures for the first few days--keep the horses by the barn and up front--just to be safe. I'll always remember this--and always remember to shut those gates.

I'm glad Prints is fine! Her guardian angel was on duty!


----------

